# Trumpeter Supermarine Spiteful



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice 1/48 kit with a few tiny issues:




























Built OTB (plus etched seatbelts) in the markings of one of the few actually built, with kit decals. ModelMaster enamels, and minimal pastel weathering (they never went into service, and all the photos look pretty clean).

The little issue is the canopy. For one thing, the real plane seems to have had very obvious canopy tracks on either side, aft of the cockpit. They're not represented on the kit. Another thing is the way the canopy fits the model: It's very thick, and it drops into a beveled recess around the cockpit. As such, there's NO way to pose the canopy open, unless you vacuform yourself a new, thin one. The kit one will just sort of sit awkwardly on top of the fuselage.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

very nice, clean, finish. Maybe Bugler will issue a Martin Baker to go with it?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed as is all your work! This is the first model I have seen of that version of Spitfire.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice work as usual John......Cheers Mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice build for your collection:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks! 
I was tempted to do What-If operational markings (RAF '46?), but ultimately I just wanted to build something quick and OTB.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great work on the Spiteful!


Agentsmith


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is a nice plane model. I haven't seen many, if any Spitfuls built. Interesting design, sort of between a Spitfire and a P-47.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks great. Had never heard of that plane before.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Verrry Nice!!!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Never went into service? So in 1945 it was too late, and by Korea it was already too outdated! How much time and money did they spend developing that little gem, I wonder?


----------

